# Color Efex Pro 4 and LR (Trail version)



## wirehunt (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok, I installed this and had a real quick look at it, worked fine. Opened the images and let me play (looked good even) for the first night.   Then when I tried to do the same the next day, no good.   Been in touch with NIK but that's been a slow process too.  Screenshot below shows the error message, last version of LR here, even updated it after this problem showed up.  Same error message all the time.  They asked me to download an image from the web to desktop and import it cause they were thinking something about file storage causing the issue but that is well ruled out after doing their test.





There's NO SHOW of me paying for this if NIK don't sharpen up on the customer support.   It's been polite, but so basic it's not funny, four days or so for them to even admit oh, it might not be the dumbarse user.   So here I am.


----------



## wirehunt (Feb 4, 2012)

And they just came back with 

"Ok, I believe I finally have the answer, and the issue is the permissions on your image files themselves.  I think your files may be set to read-only, which is why they will not open.  I was able to confirm that this is a Lightroom error, not a Nik error, and the Lightroom error is due to file permissions.  So, the next step is to figure out what may have changed your permissions, and/or change them yourself if you cannot un-do what was done.  I know you can do this to individual images, but I am not sure how to adjust multiple images at a time if it affected all of your images.

You may want to contact Adobe regarding the issue as they may have an idea as to how to reverse this permissions change if it really is all of your files.  Though, I am not certain whether they will be able to assist you or not."


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Stephen, ok, that helps.

So, is the M drive internal or external?  If you export to that location, does it work?


----------



## wirehunt (Feb 5, 2012)

External.  But it's the only drive I have ever used with LR.  Now I'll assume here that these are taken to Color Efex in a similar way that images are taken to Photomatix to? Which works fine.  Or I'm on the wrong track here thinking that?

What has me beat is for it to work the first time, then not afterwards.


----------



## wirehunt (Feb 6, 2012)

Just playing again with this and discovered that I can open and use jpeg's with this and it works as it should.  If that's any help?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 6, 2012)

Hmmmmm, if JPEGs work, something sounds odd.  I don't have ColorEfex on this computer but I'll flag it to try on my desktop tomorrow.


----------



## wirehunt (Feb 21, 2012)

Did you get a look at this at all Victoria?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry Stephen, I got distracted by a mad dash to finish the book.

I've just done a quick test and it's working as expected on my Mac.  Lightroom should be creating the file on the hard drive and opening it into LR.  Are you getting as far as this dialog?


----------

